# Making your bands...



## jdl04h (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, Just thought about making some extra band sets, seeing as i have access to all kinds of thera band. I have never done this before, but i see some like tapered bands and some don't. What are the pros and cons of tapered v. non? Next do you use a template? If so what would be some good general dimensions to start with or is it a trial by error kind of thing?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i think non tapered last longer than tapered but you gent a little mor power than when you taper them.
hope i helped!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tapered bands increase the velocity for a given draw weight but reduce the longevity for the bands, a good compromise is 1.5 : 1


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

jdl04h said:


> Hi, Just thought about making some extra band sets, seeing as i have access to all kinds of thera band. I have never done this before, but i see some like tapered bands and some don't. What are the pros and cons of tapered v. non? Next do you use a template? If so what would be some good general dimensions to start with or is it a trial by error kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes. This is my template:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hi, Just thought about making some extra band sets, seeing as i have access to all kinds of thera band. I have never done this before, but i see some like tapered bands and some don't. What are the pros and cons of tapered v. non? Next do you use a template? If so what would be some good general dimensions to start with or is it a trial by error kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes. This is my template:









[/quote]

Dan, will you tell us what the template material is and the method that is used to cut. I'd rather not presume.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it's Gekkogr on youtube that made a video of cutting latex into strips. He used a taped template. I believe it is titled ; "Conical flatband fast cut"

Very good easily made and implemented template.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hi, Just thought about making some extra band sets, seeing as i have access to all kinds of thera band. I have never done this before, but i see some like tapered bands and some don't. What are the pros and cons of tapered v. non? Next do you use a template? If so what would be some good general dimensions to start with or is it a trial by error kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes. This is my template:









[/quote]

how does it work ? 
Please.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are sharp as razorblades and embedded into plywood. I put the rubber on top and press it till it cuts through.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I normally cut bands 25cms long and taper them 3cm down to 2cms. Like people have said before look on YouTube and watch Gekors videos


----------

